

The Lizard, the Catacombs, and the Clock - golwengaud
http://brickmag.com/current/excerpt1.html

======
Mathnerd314
The article raises many more questions than it answers. Though I guess that's
the idea.

Anyone want to write a book?

------
MaysonL
"... to do interesting things without permission."

Brilliant real-world hacking.

